# Which what and why lol leopard geckos



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have been offered a gorgeous tangerine hypo carrot tail leo and a normal hypo ( slight tinge of tangerine but nothing amazing ).

Both have been mated with a male mack snow last year ( and again this year before i purchae them )

the current owner last year got 3 blizzards from the eggs they hatched fromthis pairing.

After reading a bit, would i be right in guessing that they would both have to be het blizzard for this to happen OR could they be hatching mack snow hypos?

i know very little about genetics nad the calculator online doesn't help me cos i don't get all the percentages lol xx


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Won't let me add an attachment to put pics on


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Mack snow hypos would hatch completely different colours from blizzards. If he has definately hatched blizzards from this pairing then yes both parents must be het blizzard.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

The pics won't attach again . Mack snow jungle babies and banana blizzards which really threw me because wiki says banana is murphys x blizzard? I don't like genetics haha xx


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

They won't be banana blizzards - they are probably yellow coloured blizzards.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks hun - I thought the odds of having a random pair of geckos both being het for Murphy's and Blizzard was extreme!

Here is a pic of the babies from the pair last time....



















and the dad, Mack Snow


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

brittone05 said:


> Thanks hun - I thought the odds of having a random pair of geckos both being het for Murphy's and Blizzard was extreme!
> 
> Here is a pic of the babies from the pair last time....
> 
> ...


That second one is stunning. Love that black and white pattern.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks hun - it is, i beleive, an abberant Mack snow  x


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

brittone05 said:


> Thanks hun - it is, i beleive, an abberant Mack snow  x


Its just so pretty. I have not seen one like that in a while. Luck you:2thumb:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Thanks hun - I thought the odds of having a random pair of geckos both being het for Murphy's and Blizzard was extreme!
> 
> Here is a pic of the babies from the pair last time....
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like a standard Blizzard. It has extreme tangerine influences as such a young age, which isn't common.

Looks a lot like the "Sunset" (Our Breeders - Leopard Geckos)


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Some stunning and unusual leos.

Phil


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Phil 

I am so new back to the hobby a lot of the morphs are beyond me haha When you say unusual do you mean the markings on the little black and white baby?

Would you say that dad was just a straight Mack snow xx


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

brittone05 said:


> Thanks Phil
> 
> I am so new back to the hobby a lot of the morphs are beyond me haha When you say unusual do you mean the markings on the little black and white baby?
> 
> Would you say that dad was just a straight Mack snow xx


No i meant like sam said the really yellow blizzard. Very interesting. Your macks are jungle macks they have broken bands on the tail and body.

Phil


----------

